# When are pelts "prime"?



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

I've just gotten into trapping and predator hunting. I've heard the first snow/freeze is a good time to start trapping, but when would you recommend to start/stop trapping/coyote hunting? 
Thanks!
HunterTanner


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Animal fur grows into prime as the daylight begins to shorten during the days, more so than based on "cold" as a lot of people think. Mid October is a good time to start hunting/trapping coyotes and that goes well until very late in January and then you might as well give up on them. They start to mate and lose hair after this time.
Of course there are always exceptions, but this is a pretty good rule of thumb...Mid Oct to end of January.


----------

